# Menu Costing (newbe here)



## swood97 (Jan 24, 2016)

Need help costing out my menu for my business plan,wanted to know what software are you using. If you're not using a software, what formula are you using to get the selling price on your meats? Per ounce/pounds, sides etc

Thanks

J


----------

